

Dozens arrested in cybercrime 'strike week' - sp8
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31753934

======
h4x3r
"One officer was employed simply keeping her finger on the laptop's trackpad
to make sure it didn't go to sleep. Later, police cyber-specialists would
spend many hours examining exactly what was on the two computers."

... cyber-specialists that can't even disable sleep mode ...

~~~
DanBC
Or police who know enough to keep machines powered on and not sleeping until
the specialists get there.

There are plenty of cases where machines have been powered down and evidence
has been lost, so this is probably an improvement.

~~~
hga
Exactly. I first bare metaled a machine in 1981 (BSD 2.x onto a PDP-11/44), so
I'm not exactly a noob. I too would keep my finger on the trackpad while
reading a book or whatever to keep it alive until the computer forensics
specialists arrived. What if that change was booby-trapped?

------
acd
Will government arrest itself? As it hacks into computers and hacking is
crime. Or does government have a different law than its citizens?

------
chatmasta
"Companies that provide hosting services to criminals"

...what does that mean exactly?

~~~
wongarsu
That could be any hosting service, but I would guess they mean hosting
services with an emphasis on privacy, like cyberbunker.com or freedomhosting

Targeting service providers isn't without problems, but with so little
information it's hard to judge.

